# True Crypt - Passwort wird nicht mehr erkannt



## Pielo (6. September 2010)

Tagchen,

ich habe in meinen Rechner 2 hdd's beide mit je zwei Partitionen, eine davon ist mit TrueCrypt verschlüsselt. Seit gestern hab ich das Problem das mein Passwort nicht mehr anerkannt wird (obwohl es 100%ig das richtige ist). Es steht immer da,



> Falsches Kennwort oder kein TrueCrypt Volume



woran könnte das liegen? Hat jemand einen Plan was ich machen könnte um wieder auf meine Platte zugreifen zu können?

Habe auch schon probiert über "Volume Header Wiederherstellen" was zu retten, aber da kam die selbe Fehlermeldung.

***lg Pielo***


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

hatte mal das Problem, dass ich das Passwort geändert hatte und hier das Feld "Schlüsseldateien verwenden" nicht angehakt war. Beim mounten wurden allerdings meine Standard-Schlüsseldateien verwendet, weshalb er da auch gemeckert hat, dass das Passwort nicht gestimmt hat.

Wenn du Schlüsseldateien verwendest und das Passwort geändert hast, dann versuche mal den Container ohne die Keyfiles zu mounten.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Pielo (6. September 2010)

danke für die Info, aber leider habe ich keine Schlüsseldatein verwendet, sondern nur ein 26-stelliges Passwort (was heist das es so gut wie unmöglich ist zu knacken).


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

da vor Kurzem eine neue Version (die 7.0) rausgekommen ist: Hast du ein Update gemacht? Wenn ja, versuche bitte die ältere Version, bei der du dir sicher bist dass sie funktioniert. Wenn nein, dann mach das Update einfach mal, kann ja auch ein extrem komischer Bug sein 

Ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht allzu viel Hoffnung machen. Dass dein Passwort über Bruteforce nicht knackbar ist (für dich in Anbetracht der benötigten Rechenleistung) weißt du ja schon selber.

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass deine Platte einen Datenfehler hat und er bestimmte Stelle nicht mehr lesen kann. Oder dass du beim Passwort ändern auf ein amerikanisches Tastaturlayout umgeschaltet hast. Stell mal testweise deine Tastatur auf amerikanisch ("ALT" + "Shift", dann beide wieder loslassen) und gib dann dein Passwort nochmal ein.

Gruß
BK


----------

